# Eggs for breakfast benefits those with diabetes



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2019)

While some cereals may be the breakfast of champions, a UBC professor suggests people with Type 2 Diabetes (T2D) should be reaching for something else.

Associate Professor Jonathan Little, who teaches in UBC Okanagan's School of Health and Exercise Sciences, published a study this week demonstrating that a high-fat, low-carb breakfast (LCBF) can help those with T2D control blood sugar levels throughout the day.

"The large blood sugar spike that follows breakfast is due to the combination of pronounced insulin resistance in the morning in people with T2D and because typical Western breakfast foods -- cereal, oatmeal, toast and fruit -- are high in carbohydrates," says Little.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/04/190411101835.htm

Well, blow me down!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2019)

Benny G said:


> Preaching to the choir


I've known this since I was diagnosed nearly 11 years ago, so how can it be a revelation to anyone?  So much effort seems to be wasted on NSS research


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 13, 2019)

It’s interesting to see them describe an omelette has high fat. Scrambled eggs are high fat because of the butter which is blended in, but eggs boiled are low fat, as are fried eggs and omelettes, because the fat drains off or is shaken off before serving. Chuck bacon, black pudding and Lorne sausage alongside, then you’ve got a high fat low carb brekkie


----------



## nonethewiser (Apr 13, 2019)

Cheese n bacon omelette the best, cheese n onion comes in a close second.


----------



## Drummer (Apr 13, 2019)

Wasn't it 50 years ago that Dr Atkins was being called all the rude words they could think of for suggesting - now - what was it again?


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 13, 2019)

How do "U" like your Eggs ? Fryed or Boiled


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 14, 2019)

Poached egg for breakie this morn ?


----------



## nonethewiser (Apr 14, 2019)

Boiled eggs with toast this morning.  Local free range eggs, much larger than shop bought ones.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 14, 2019)

Drummer said:


> Wasn't it 50 years ago that Dr Atkins was being called all the rude words they could think of for suggesting - now - what was it again?



This is the Dr Atkins who a year after he died in 2003 a medical report issued by the New York medical examiner's office showed he had a history of heart attack, congestive heart failure and hypertension.  I'll stick to my balanced diet.


----------



## Drummer (Apr 15, 2019)

Dr Atkins certainly had problems with his heart - he probably became a cardiologist out of self interest - but the many people who have been helped to better health should surely count for something.
I feel that you are falling into the same 'self inflicted' assumption which we face all the time - and also that you are putting your trust a statement made about a 'celebrity' doctor - issued to 'the media' - which might just possibly maybe sensationalised and not exactly true?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 15, 2019)

If it's so good then public health bodies would be shouting about it.  I don't go in for all these conspiracy theories about 'big food'.  The latest one is there's a vegan conspiracy trying to force veganism on people!  Ridiculous.  As for Atkins it's almost 50 years old now there must be plenty of data on it.  The statement from New York is either true or it isn't.  Someone from his family would have corrected it but as long as they're making millions from diet books and snacks probably thought it best not to draw attention to it.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 15, 2019)

I was gonna say you can't beat eggs but you can.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 16, 2019)

nonethewiser said:


> Boiled eggs with toast this morning.  Local free range eggs, much larger than shop bought ones.


It’s all very well liking large eggs, but it’s hard work for the chickens, notwithstanding the fact the eggs are much softer as they are laid. Egg sizes vary naturally. I buy eggs locally, as they come.


----------



## Drummer (Apr 16, 2019)

We used to keep hens and other poultry, and as long as the diet was right they seemed to have no problem with producing eggs. Ours were fed on wheat, but when it was changed to pellets - I suspect intended for chickens being grown for meat, it was disastrous, and they became egg bound. They had to be stood in a tub of warm water to try to help them lay the eggs, which had rough shells.
The size of the eggs increases as the birds grow - the first eggs are small but mature hens lay large eggs and their chicks are larger and stronger too, more likely to survive the first few days and grow faster and larger.


----------



## Drummer (Apr 16, 2019)

Matt Cycle said:


> If it's so good then public health bodies would be shouting about it.  I don't go in for all these conspiracy theories about 'big food'.  The latest one is there's a vegan conspiracy trying to force veganism on people!  Ridiculous.  As for Atkins it's almost 50 years old now there must be plenty of data on it.  The statement from New York is either true or it isn't.  Someone from his family would have corrected it but as long as they're making millions from diet books and snacks probably thought it best not to draw attention to it.


But it doesn't matter - people who benefit from the diet know the truth of it - and it is the Atkins Corporation now, I doubt that the family is much involved - they never were.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 16, 2019)

Matt Cycle said:


> If it's so good then public health bodies would be shouting about it.  I don't go in for all these conspiracy theories about 'big food'.  The latest one is there's a vegan conspiracy trying to force veganism on people!  Ridiculous.



I honestly believe that no Type 1 worldwide can be a vegan. What damned hypocrisy!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 16, 2019)

trophywench said:


> I honestly believe that no Type 1 worldwide can be a vegan. What damned hypocrisy!



Plenty are.  Not sure where the hypocrisy comes into it.  Human insulin now.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 16, 2019)

There’s absolutely no reason why a T1 shouldn’t be vegan. What’s the problem? I’m sure there a plenty about the world. There are huge populations  of India that are vegetarian. (They probably can’t afford to be vegan, that’s very much a middle class fad. Much more expensive than mince and tatties)


----------



## nonethewiser (Apr 16, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> It’s all very well liking large eggs, but it’s hard work for the chickens, notwithstanding the fact the eggs are much softer as they are laid. Egg sizes vary naturally. I buy eggs locally, as they come.



Fair point, but you need a decent size egg to dip the soldiers in.

Tried a duck eggs last month, have to say it wasn't anything special, definitely not worth the extra cost.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 16, 2019)

Oooh I like a duck egg, they're more, err, eggy!

Ethical vegans then - because it is only by virtue of animals boing exploited that they're here to make the choice.  As we all are.  If they just like the diet then fine, but just don't ever nag anyone using Manuka honey to treat ulcers or apply leeches to restore blood supply to re-attached finger tips.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 17, 2019)

What, might I ask, has Mānuka honey got to do with anything? And applying leeches to do their thing in order to live is not animal exploitation, it’s keeping them healthy, so strictly speaking doesn’t contravene either a vegetarian or vegan diet.

And leg ulcers heal better with maggots, not dolloping honey on them.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Apr 17, 2019)

Didn’t benefit edwina currie. 
                                          Always remember eggs chopped up in a cup when you was ill as a child. 
Think the new one is scrambled egg in a cup. Quick and easy to make using microwave.


----------



## Madeline (Apr 17, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> What, might I ask, has Mānuka honey got to do with anything?



Bee exploitation. Forcing them to make us honey via bee slave labour when we steal it and replace it with sugar solution.

Possibly there’s also maggot and leech exploitation issues. I’m fine with veganism until it strays into daft territory.


----------



## Sally71 (Apr 17, 2019)

Matt Cycle said:


> Plenty are.  Not sure where the hypocrisy comes into it.  Human insulin now.


Banting and Best killed hundreds of dogs whilst they were trying to isolate insulin. And if they hadn't done that no T1 would be alive today.  Or don't vegans mind if poor little fluffy wuffy animals come to harm if it's for medical purposes?  Which means we think we're more important than the animals, if we can sacrifice their lives to save ours, which doesn't really fit with what I know of a strict vegan's ideals if they think that eating eggs exploits chickens unfairly.  But I am not vegan or vegetarian and am never likely to be so please correct me if I have got that wrong.

When I was young animal experiments were a big issue, and I remember thinking even then that no I don't agree with rabbits etc being force fed lipsticks and so on just to make sure they aren't toxic, but experiments for medical reasons I can't argue with can I, because if it wasn't for them I wouldn't exist at all, because my mum wouldn't have lived long enough to have me


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 17, 2019)

Sally71 said:


> Banting and Best killed hundreds of dogs whilst they were trying to isolate insulin. And if they hadn't done that no T1 would be alive today.  Or don't vegans mind if poor little fluffy wuffy animals come to harm if it's for medical purposes?  Which means we think we're more important than the animals, if we can sacrifice their lives to save ours, which doesn't really fit with what I know of a strict vegan's ideals if they think that eating eggs exploits chickens unfairly.  But I am not vegan or vegetarian and am never likely to be so please correct me if I have got that wrong.
> 
> When I was young animal experiments were a big issue, and I remember thinking even then that no I don't agree with rabbits etc being force fed lipsticks and so on just to make sure they aren't toxic, but experiments for medical reasons I can't argue with can I, because if it wasn't for them I wouldn't exist at all, because my mum wouldn't have lived long enough to have me



Depends if they're dietary vegans or ethical vegans.  I don't know, you'd have to ask them.  The issue is you can't un-discover something.  Do you not use it because it's been tested on animals?  That would rule out most things on the planet including water.  Vegan who smokes?  I knew a few but did they think about the smoking beagles at ICI in 1975?  

Animal testing doesn't always work - thalidomide had been tested on animals and passed for human use.  It's the 21st century surely we have moved on from this sort of testing.

It's an emotive subject.  I don't eat animals and try and try and avoid animal products (although I'm no longer a vegan) because I don't agree animals as sentient creatures should be used in this way.  If you eat meat would you eat a dog?  If not, why not?  I don't agree with animal testing mainly because in this day and age it's poor science.  I'm not a spokesperson for anyone but myself, there's probably flaws in my reasoning but it's just my opinion.;


----------



## Sally71 (Apr 17, 2019)

Interesting thoughts - thank you

And yes, I've also always thought that if you are happy to eat pigs, cows and sheep, why not dogs, cats, horses, squirrels or anything else.  I'd eat a steak from any animal, I've eaten kangaroo before.  Animals eat animals, that's nature and nature is cruel sometimes. As you say it's an emotive subject and there are many different opinions.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Apr 18, 2019)

Sally71 said:


> I've eaten kangaroo before



Here in Oz you sometimes get the question of why don't people eat more kangaroo, given that it's cheap, lean and nutritious. Reluctance to eat Skippy, or because it doesn't actually taste very good? I don't mind it, but it does take a lot of marinading or whatever to make it OK. 

On eating animals in general: I drift more towards veggo these days, in my quest to drive LDL cholesterol down to the level of a neonate hamster, and I can get queasy and a bit ethically uncomfortable when I think about the actual mechanics of slaughter. 

But then I notice how the cat stares at me, hunger in its merciless glassy eyes ...


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 18, 2019)

trophywench said:


> Oooh I like a duck egg, they're more, err, eggy!


I do too.

Scrambled goose eggs are a thing to behold though. Incredibly rich! Er, the scrambled goose egg, not the person buying it!


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 18, 2019)

Matt Cycle said:


> Depends if they're dietary vegans or ethical vegans.  I don't know, you'd have to ask them.  The issue is you can't un-discover something.  Do you not use it because it's been tested on animals?  That would rule out most things on the planet including water.  Vegan who smokes?  I knew a few but did they think about the smoking beagles at ICI in 1975?
> 
> Animal testing doesn't always work - thalidomide had been tested on animals and passed for human use.  It's the 21st century surely we have moved on from this sort of testing.
> 
> It's an emotive subject.  I don't eat animals and try and try and avoid animal products (although I'm no longer a vegan) because I don't agree animals as sentient creatures should be used in this way.  If you eat meat would you eat a dog?  If not, why not?  I don't agree with animal testing mainly because in this day and age it's poor science.  I'm not a spokesperson for anyone but myself, there's probably flaws in my reasoning but it's just my opinion.;


A fine explanation, Matt. Couple of things - I don’t think water was consumed by humans because animals drank it. We are all animals.

And Thaildomide was tested on animals, but only for toxicity. It was never tested on pregnant animals, which is why the US, to its great credit, never allowed it in the country.

For sure, I agree that animal testing is poor science. And manipulating the genes of animals to give them our diseases is Frankenstein science.

I can’t justify eating animals, but I do. Humans always have, and our dentition and metabolism have evolved accordingly. To be fair, I will eat most things, including horse, frogs, and kangaroo. In ancient history, humans didn’t eat cats or dogs, it was the other way round. For fun, try and figure out the carnivores that humans have eaten. There aren’t many.


----------

